# blown-in wall insulation



## ltracy (Mar 23, 2006)

Of the various types of blown-in wall insulation, which is the best type and least problematic?  I have heard stories about excessive condensate forming inside and mold growth in homes which have had blown-in insulation, as well as stories about wall paper no longer adhering after the insulation was added.  I would like to avoid all of those problems, but need to do something to keep my kitchen from being 15-20 degrees F colder than the rest of my house and drafts from blowing down the staircase... We have added weather stripping where possible already.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 23, 2006)

If there is a moisture problem in your home, no insulation is going to work. If there is no moisture problem, any type of blown-in will work. Although, I believe that the best way to insulate is to strip your drywall/plaster and lathe, and insulate with a vapor barrier. That is not economical timewise or financially though. If there are rooms that you will be opening walls in, or have exterior walls in need of serious repair anyway, I HIGHLY recommend doing it right.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 23, 2006)

How old is your home? 
Do you have good windows and siding on the outside?Leak proof?
Do you have any push button switchs in your home? This could mean knob and tube wiring.A no-no with insulation.

Is it ballon framed, meaning if you go into the basement you can see the floor joists and wall studs and up into the walls. 
You may have blocking in the walls, then you only insulate half the wall.
Square Eye said it best... removing the plaster (I know this because you dont have insulation) is the Way to go. This is the only way you will do the job correctly.To many people are worried about insulating their homes without understanding how the dynamics change that they end up with more damage to structure down the road.
I wish it was as easy as those big box stores selling all that good stuff made it out to be.

My second home was a post and beam saltbox colonial built in 1742. I rebuilt most of the house to original.The only part I insulated was the attic R-40. I fixed all the windows and doors, installed insulated electrical boxs and insulated my perimeter floor joists.Behind your plaster is a type of gypsum board that helps to hold the heat, just like your plaster absorbs some heat. The trick is to stop all those door, window and electrical box drafts.Then insulate the attic and make sure you have good ventilation up there. 

These should help you to feel more comfortable.

Take your extra money to Vegas!! The odds are better.

(Hope your not a recovering addict!!)
InspectorD 






Looking for the perfect home. (or mabey just warmer)


----------

